# NetBeans und ComboBox



## Akula4You (18. Feb 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mit mit NetBeans eine ComboBox auf die Oberfläche und Versuche die jetzt mit Inhalt zu füllen, in dem ich folgendes Eingebe:

for(String n : lang)
            jComboBox1.addItem(n);

n ist dabei ein Array, nur leider sagt er mir immer, das das nicht geht, weil:
non-static variable lang cannot be referenced from a static context

Könnt ihr mir das mal bitte erklären?

Gruß Akula4You


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Feb 2009)

Das bedeutet, das du ein Objekt erzeugen musst oder irgendwo ein static "zu viel" ist. Wovon, kann ich dir nicht sagen, du hast zu wenige Infos gepostet...

Edit: static wir nur in seltenen Fällen benötigt.


----------



## daWonderer (19. Feb 2009)

Eventuell hast du die FOR-Schleife in einer Methode die du mit 'static' deklariert hast?


----------

